# EBT pics



## Jenn1 (May 3, 2008)

Hi everyone.Just thought I would share some pics of my baby box.
I joind the http://russiantortoisepictures.com/forum/index.php about a year ago.I needed some help with my RT's.They were very helpful.Anyways Joe the owner had some 06' ebt for adoption and I fell in love with them.Got me one.
He/she (named Bow) is very active and love to get attention. Also pretty cool when Bow stalks his food.And love to take his baths.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 3, 2008)

Bow looks very cute Jenn.


----------



## Jentortmom (May 4, 2008)

What a cutie!!


----------

